# M-Audio Firewire 410 Not Recognized [RESOLVED]



## derpflug

I am having a problem with an M-Audio Firewire 410 not being recognized by my computer. I have gone through all the motions of installing/uninstalling/re-installing the driver to no avail. This includes the newest one on the M-Audio website. I always have a yellow exclamation point next to the "M-Audio FW Bootloader" entry in the sound card section of the device manager. Per the readme file with the M-Audio software the way to get the 410 recognized after installing the driver fails is to right click the above node and select "update driver". I did indeed do that and it certainly did get the blue light on the 410 to stop flashing. However, that node still has an exclamation point in the device manager. Any ideas?


----------



## derpflug

*Re: M-Audio Firewire 410 Not Recognized*

Okay, answering my own post 

The resolution was to uninstall (from Add/Remove Programs) the Firewire 410 and the Firewire Family installations. I then reloaded the Firewire 410 software from the disk, rebooted, then loaded the most current driver and shut down the computer. I attached the Firewire 410, made sure the power button was pushed in, then turned on the computer. When the computer came up it said that I had new hardware. I told it to automatically look for software. This loaded the FW Bootloader. After that installed it then popped up with a new hardware message for the Firewire 410 and wanted to look for software. I had it automatically look for software. After rebooting the computer my Firewire 410 is now recognized by the computer and it's showing up properly in Cubase.


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting your fix.


----------



## genjahman

heyho!
thanks alot for your help! i had the same problem. tried different drivers but not even the one from orgiginal cd was working. now after about 8 hours of trying it works!!!! ray: ahhh i´m so happy!!! now the real work with installing all progs und plugs starts 
for me this seems important:
-> disable onboard sound in bios before starting the whole installation
-> select the right driver to download, i was loading wrong service pack once...
-> after the first installation and shutdown (as u also already told, derplflug thx )->connect fw410 to the firewire port, (make sure that while the first part of the installation there ist no firewire cable in the slot!) and press the on button in!! before switch on 
-> it´s also important to remove the cd (if u do it with org. cd)
-> also remove all externe hardrives, usb-sticks (steinbergkey!?), etc. before switch on
-> check internet for updates allways no!; automatically search for right installation, ignore windows driver certification failed !!(is it called that way??nevermind!)
computers are fun! (if it works!)


----------

